# Let's Talk About Tattoos [2009]



## pjrose (Apr 18, 2009)

In a weak moment months ago I agreed that DD could have a tattoo after 11th grade if she meets a goal she is working toward.  It has to be small (2"), inconspicuous (backside), and pretty (butterfly, flower).  

I did some checking online but still have questions. I always get good advice here!

I'm not sure how to pick the place, other than going in and seeing if it looks clean and asking questions about sterile needles and so forth. How do we choose?

The designs she likes are colorful, but all the tattoos we've noticed lately have been dark, mostly blue. Are there limited colors available, or do they fade, or is color just more expensive, or ???

Any advice?  (Mine is to not do it, but I did promise . . .)


----------



## chellej (Apr 19, 2009)

The first thing dd did when she turned 18 was to go get a tatoo. I wasn't happy at the time but actually do like it.  She went to an tatoo artist recomended by a friend.  She got a 2nd tatoo last may when we were in Hawaii.  It is on her ankle and the lines are not near as clean as the plumeria.  She is careful to put sunscreen on it because it can lighten.  Look at samples of their work so you are comfortable that they will do a nice job.  The health dept in your state may also license them - you could check and see if they have any violations. (Click the image to see the tatoo)


----------



## CarolF (Apr 19, 2009)

pjrose said:


> Any advice?  (Mine is to not do it, but I did promise . . .)



Ahhh   ...    but did you promise a "permanent" tatoo.   Surely you meant a non-permanent option like henna


----------



## pjrose (Apr 19, 2009)

CarolF said:


> Ahhh   ...    but did you promise a "permanent" tatoo.   Surely you meant a non-permanent option like henna



I wish.

However, the word "permanent" was part of the deal.  I have strongly suggested that she do a henna tattoo first, to ensure that she likes the general design/location/size before committing herself.


----------



## applegirl (Apr 19, 2009)

What's the deal anyway with all these young people getting tattoos these days?  I really don't get it!!!

No advice here other than I think it was a bad idea to promise that, but that's just MHO.

Janna


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 19, 2009)

There's always Turlington's tattoo remover. Erase regrets in an easy application!

******

I'm one of the OFs who remembers when getting a tattoo was a sign of rebellion, not conformity.


----------



## CarolF (Apr 19, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'm one of the OFs who remembers when getting a tattoo was a sign of rebellion, not conformity.


 
how true  


pjrose
I don't have any tatts but get to see lots of them in my job.  There is a huge range of colours available and my guess would be the most successful artists would have a large range because they are very expensive to buy.  

People with extensive tattooing spend a lot of time looking after them, in particular using a sunscreen all the time and booking appointments to get the colours re-done (as someone mentioned, they do fade).  

I've seen some really, really bad art work, so the artists talent is extremely important.   Make sure they have lots and lots of photos of their work available for you to look at and look at it very carefully, for colour co-ordination, detail, artistic merit, symmetry etc.

More people seem to get the tattoo placed on the lower hip rather than the buttocks.  If it is to be located under the elastic of her undies, ask about the initial aftercare options (its going to be sore, particularly if it is rubbed by the elastic).  

My advice would be to find the most respected artist in your community, plenty of experience, an enormous range of colours and a *looong* waiting list.  My local artist has a wait list of 6 months.  With a bit of luck and a lot of prayers she may change her mind before she gets an appointment  .


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 19, 2009)

chellej said:


> The first thing dd did when she turned 18 was to go get a tatoo.



My youngest daughter did the same thing.  It wasn't as *soon* as she turned 18 but right after she went away to college.  Knowing that she would do it with or without my 'permission', I was glad she confided in me first.  I voiced my objections strongly - she knew I would - but mostly cautioned her to make sure that the place was safe, sterile, etc. and that it wouldn't show when she was dressed for a job. She was already thinking about all of these things, it definitely wasn't a spur of the moment decision.  She actually decided to wait until she came home to have it done (was living/going to college in DC) and went to the place where my sister and niece had theirs done.  I felt 'comfortable' with that knowing my sister had checked it out extensively before getting hers.  (BTW, my sis was 35 when she got hers, said it was something she always wanted to do.  It's a small rose, always been her favorite flower, right above her ankle.)

THAT daughter now has 3.  The first one is on her back, right by her shoulder blade.  It's a small heart, actually pretty, only shows when she wears tank tops.  The second one I really hate.  It's on her lower back and it's some sort of chinese symbol with some special meaning - I just think it's ugly, although at least it's not big at all, like some of the lower back ones I've seen.  I believe the 3rd one is above her ankle like my sister's, another small one, though I can't remember what it is.  None of them show when she wears professional clothing - she was careful of that.

Funniest thing was I didn't mention it to Hubby when she did it, because he's always had the mindset that they're old enough to make their own decisions, etc.  Plus most decisions were usually left up to me.  Well... he went BALLISTIC when he found out that she had the first one done - it was about a week after the fact.  It was entirely out of character for him to have such a reaction about anything.  I really never even thought to tell him.

Oh, and another thing, she loves her tattoos but is really rethinking the lower back one now that she is pregnant, and unsure now whether she can have an epidural.  Still has to check with her OB.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention that older daughter also has 2 tattoos.  She got hers after her younger sister got her first.  I think.  She's more the type to do first and then tell you about it later.

Her first one is on her lower back, far right side, right above the bikini line.  It is actually very pretty, a small, very colorful butterfly.  I can't remember the second, although I do know it's small and also in an inconspicuous place.  At least they're BOTH very practical in that respect.

BTW, Hubby has learned to deal with their choice, although he _still_ doesn't like it.  Of course, I'm not sure he knows about ALL of them.

Funniest thing, though, was when his 60 year old mother took his niece on her BD and they BOTH got tattoos.  All he did then was make a face and roll his eyes!  :hysterical:


----------



## EAM (Apr 19, 2009)

I wonder what tattoos look like 50 years later.  What happens as you start getting wrinkle?


----------



## Gramma5 (Apr 19, 2009)

My son got 4 tattoo's when he was in the Marines 20 years ago. They were definitely done at a rebellious time in his life. Now that he has 3 children and a total change of heart, he has many regrets and tat's are one of them. He has had one removed already  and is hoping to have atleast one other done. They are in color and are very expensive to remove by laser. Much more $ than having them put on. Expensive lesson to learn......and a challenge to explain to children.....
Of course, small tattoo's are very popular today even with some seniors!


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think I would contact the local health department to see if they keep records relating to the tattoo parlors in your area.


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 19, 2009)

So she's not going to get a  tramp stamp?



pjrose said:


> In a weak moment months ago I agreed that DD could have a tattoo after 11th grade if she meets a goal she is working toward.  It has to be small (2"), inconspicuous (backside), and pretty (butterfly, flower).


----------



## CarolF (Apr 19, 2009)

EAM said:


> I wonder what tattoos look like 50 years later.  What happens as you start getting wrinkle?



... and what about stretch marks, cellulite, melanoma removals, and just generally aquiring a few love handles.  Remember those upper arm bands that were so fashionable a few years back - I wonder if they will end up looking like saggy elastic bands flapping when waving or dancing



caribbeansun said:


> So she's not going to get a  tramp stamp?



sadly, a bit of back surgery rearranges the artwork somewhat.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm one of those who doesn't understand the desire to treat one's body as a sales-counter for various flee-market type stuff, either shiny or inked.  No rings or studs in my ears, eyebrows, or thru any other body part.  No artwork, and no bells on my toes.  Just one ring on my finger and that's it.  BAH HUMBUG.


----------



## Kay H (Apr 19, 2009)

chellej said:


> The first thing dd did when she turned 18 was to go get a tatoo. I wasn't happy at the time but actually do like it.  She went to an tatoo artist recomended by a friend.  She got a 2nd tatoo last may when we were in Hawaii.  It is on her ankle and the lines are not near as clean as the plumeria.  She is careful to put sunscreen on it because it can lighten.  Look at samples of their work so you are comfortable that they will do a nice job.  The health dept in your state may also license them - you could check and see if they have any violations. (Click the image to see the tatoo)



Not only is the tatoo attractive (for a tattoo) but your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## moonstone (Apr 19, 2009)

When ex-DIL was in labour 5 years ago with DGS and requested an epidural the anesthetist wouldnt give her one because she had a tattoo (3yrs old) right in the area he needed to inject. He told her she could have a general or go thru labour naturally! He said he was refusing to do epidurals more often lately & that tattoo parlors should be advising young women of the consequence of getting a tattoo in their lower back. DIL was very upset (& in a lot of pain!) but a little while later a new anesthetist came on duty and he agreed to do the epidural by finding a little spot where there was no ink.
Just something else to think about.
~Diane


----------



## pjrose (Apr 19, 2009)

*thanks - and keep the posts coming!*

I appreciate and agree with all the posts so far.  Chellej's daughter is gorgeous, and the tattoo is also attractive.  

Applegirl, Talent312, and others, I did say it was a weak moment.  I do not like Tattoos.  They look especially awful on saggy or flabby skin.   Nonetheless, it was her suggestion as an incentive to meet her goal, and  said goal is well worth a tattoo that is small, inconspicuous, and a pretty design.  

Good points about the epidural, though the Wiki article referred to by CarolF under "Tramp Stamp" notes that this is an urban legend.  (And of course Wikipedia is the source of all knowledge  ).  Legend or not, if a Dr. is refusing anesthesia, you aren't in a position to argue.

PA doesn't license tattoo parlors, so I don't know of any data - at least state data - to check.  

Keep the posts coming.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 19, 2009)

This is a different situation about tats but a friend married a guy (2nd time around) that had his and his ex wife's name on his arm.  Now my friend wakes up every morning and sees the other woman's name, also at pools, etc.  It's getting to bother her - even thought she said it wouldn't bother her in the beginning.  He only wanted one in the beginning but over time has 3 now, so perhaps one leads to more?

Regis made a big deal about getting a tatoo in New Orleans recently and even went to a parlour as part of the show.  When he showed it on the program it was one of those removeable ones.  Much as I like Regis, I felt he glorified the process and felt it was uncalled for.

Brian


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 19, 2009)

*Sound Off !*

Remember the pop-song version of a military cadence count chant that was a big hit back in the 1950s ?

_I'm engaged to mary Sue, Honey, Honey. 
I'm engaged to mary Sue, Babe, Babe. 
I'm afraid to get undressed 
'Cause Mary's tattooed on my chest,
Honey, O Baby mine. 
Go to your Left your Right your Left. 
Go to your Left your Right your Left. 
Sound off! One, two. 
Sound off! Three, Four. 
One Two Three Four -- 
One, Two...
Three-Four !​_
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 19, 2009)

*I have never liked tattos and personally think the body is beautiful...*

...without these adornments (including the piercings).  I just can't imagine that something that I was crazy about at a particular age would still thrill me at a different stage in my life.  My tastes in art have changed over the years.  What I liked when I was younger, most times holds no interest for me now.  I definitely don't have the same artwork in my home that I had as a young adult.

But I think the daughter asking permission if she met a goal was a considerate thing to do.  Some would not do that and would go ahead with it because they were an "adult" and could make their own decision.

My husband (whom I've been married to for 26 years) knew how I felt about tattoos (my brother is covered in them).  However, he decided to get one (a tribal arm band), unbeknownst to me.  I don't like it.  I guess he figured he was a grown man, wanted one and knew what I would have to say about it.  If that's the worst he does; I can live with it.  

Saturday Night Live had a skit once on women and tattoos.  Chris Parnell was narrating about how what was sexy when these women were in their early 20's had changed to reflect a not-so-sexy image.  It was really funny to see the change of these tattoos on the low back of 20 year olds to the low back of grannies.  Yek!


----------



## EAM (Apr 19, 2009)

I wonder if lower back tattoos are becoming a thing of the past and/or are no longer considered sexy or attractive.  I think SI airbrushed away the checkered flags on Danica Patrick's back for the 2009 swimsuit issue.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't understand it either.  I much prefer to see skin than a tattoo.  My daughter got a giant tattoo that covers her entire back.  It is a picture of a mama bear and baby bear in the forest.  I can't even imagine what she is thinking.  

Anyway... the only way I know to check out places is by word of mouth and to see pictures of their work.  No doubt, your daughter knows where other friends have gotten tattoos so maybe she can do the research for you.

Deb


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 19, 2009)

Generally speaking, word of mouth based on body art you've seen and like is the best way to get a referal.  My first tat was done in Key West and was more on a lark.  Nothing extravagent and I didn't really give it much thought.

The second one, however,  knew what I wanted and was a bit more into the planning of it while "living" in the Ft Myers area for a couple of months while between jobs.  The trainer who was working with me had some beautiful and very colorful tats.  I asked him and then went to meet the artist.  I worked with her over a couple of weekends to do the design I wanted.  (I didn't want a catalogue piece and knew very specifically the colors I wanted.)

I was very happy with how it turned out, and nearly nine years later it still look very good (bright) due to a religious use of sunblock (SPF 50 - bullfrog) whenever my upper back/shoulder is exposed to sun.

Body art isn't for everyone, my DH hates it but tolerates that I have two (both before we met/married).  Rather that "tramp stamps" he generally calls all of them on women "tart art" . . . which I don't think my one sister (also with tats) really appreciates.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 19, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> This is a different situation about tats but a friend married a guy (2nd time around) that had his and his ex wife's name on his arm.  Now my friend wakes up every morning and sees the other woman's name, also at pools, etc.  It's getting to bother her - even thought she said it wouldn't bother her in the beginning.  He only wanted one in the beginning but over time has 3 now, so perhaps one leads to more?
> 
> Regis made a big deal about getting a tatoo in New Orleans recently and even went to a parlour as part of the show.  When he showed it on the program it was one of those removeable ones.  Much as I like Regis, I felt he glorified the process and felt it was uncalled for.
> 
> Brian



A good tattoo artist can work over the old tat to create something new that would remove the appearance of the ex's name.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 19, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> Generally speaking, word of mouth based on body art you've seen and like is the best way to get a referal.  My first tat was done in Key West and was more on a lark.  Nothing extravagent and I didn't really give it much thought.
> 
> The second one, however,  knew what I wanted and was a bit more into the planning of it while "living" in the Ft Myers area for a couple of months while between jobs.  The trainer who was working with me had some beautiful and very colorful tats.  I asked him and then went to meet the artist.  I worked with her over a couple of weekends to do the design I wanted.  (I didn't want a catalogue piece and knew very specifically the colors I wanted.)
> 
> I was very happy with how it turned out, and nearly nine years later it still look very good (bright) due to a religious use of sunblock (SPF 50 - bullfrog) whenever my upper back/shoulder is exposed to sun.



While on vacation in Lake Lure, NC a few years ago, I got a tat to cover scar tissue I hated. I still love my tat, but I sure wish I'd used strong sunblock on it because alas, it has faded somewhat. Oh well, I'll do much better maintaining my next tat...live and learn! :whoopie:


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 19, 2009)

My wife brought up something else that could be of a concern down the road, but, I haven't verified it yet. Apparently, according to some news article she read or heard, tattoo's can cause problems if you need an MRI. What she was saying was that the MRI would pull the ink out of the skin and/or burn the patient.

Now I've been a critical care RN for almost 11 years now and there has never been a question on the pre-MRI sheet about tattoo's and I've never seen anyone ruled out for an MRI because they had a tattoo. But, if I or a family member of mine was thinking about getting one, its' something I'd be researching before going forward.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 19, 2009)

*Hospital Tattoos.*

I know a couple of guys who had radiation treatment carried out over several sessions covering a period of weeks. 

To help aim the X-rays just right session after session, the radiology staff made sure carefully calculated reference points were tattooed onto the patients' skin in the appropriate places. 

There was nothing artistic about the design -- just a plus mark inside a circle. 

I suppose the radiology markers are permanent, same as any tattoo. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2009)

A funny story - My friend who is an Rn was caring for an older, overweight woman.  She noticed that the woman had a very large tattoo of a purple cabbage.  My friend commented that she had never seen a cabbage tattoo before and the woman sheepishly told her that 30 years ago it had started out as a rose!


----------



## Patty (Apr 19, 2009)

Do tats still cause problems when getting an MRI done?  That cute little rose on the boob might look more like a long stemmed rose in the future.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2009)

Patty said:


> Do tats still cause problems when getting an MRI done?



See post #27.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 19, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> A funny story - My friend who is an Rn was caring for an older, overweight woman.  She noticed that the woman had a very large tattoo of a purple cabbage.  My friend commented that she had never seen a cabbage tattoo before and the woman sheepishly told her that 30 years ago it had started out as a rose!



:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 19, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> A funny story - My friend who is an Rn was caring for an older, overweight woman.  She noticed that the woman had a very large tattoo of a purple cabbage.  My friend commented that she had never seen a cabbage tattoo before and the woman sheepishly told her that 30 years ago it had started out as a rose!



If my 52 yr old boobs get any saggier, I will have a long stemmed (purple) cabbage    (my other/first tat)  Sorta good news is that I had it done when I was 40 so I already had middle aged boobs.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 19, 2009)

Patty said:


> Do tats still cause problems when getting an MRI done?  That cute little rose on the boob might look more like a long stemmed rose in the future.



LOL - sorry I didn't read this before I just posted.  Actually more confirming your point!


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Somehow tart art doesn't sound too bad, as opposted to tramp stamp*



Timeshare Von said:


> Body art isn't for everyone, my DH hates it but tolerates that I have two (both before we met/married).  Rather that "tramp stamps" he generally calls all of them on women "tart art" . . . which I don't think my one sister (also with tats) really appreciates.



In fact I kind of like the sound of it.  Maybe I just don't equate a tart in the same category as a tramp.  Yikes, I had never heard of tramp stamp before.  Whoever coined that term really didn't like tattoos on women; did they?!


----------



## pammex (Apr 20, 2009)

I have had an MRI and also have a few tats, no problem with the ink or any burn...

Meticulous care is absolutely necessary for any tat from beginning and onward, sunscreen always, the sun will fade a colored tat real fast....

Hahah..I kind of like it "Tart art"  mine are not tramp stamps ( as they call tats on lower back) though....LOL


----------



## Jan (Apr 20, 2009)

I got one done for my 50th birthday.  It is a butterfly above my left ankle.  It is now 13 years later and I still love it.  I have a fair complection and always put sun block on it.  The tatoo artist in town guarenteed the color on it for 25 years!!!  So far so good.  Also before I had it done, my best friend who is a nurse went with me and checked out all the steralization plus made sure they didn't dip the needle into the bottle of ink.  They poured a small amount in a seperate container.  When she gave me the approval--I had it done.  And, yes it did hurt.      Jan


----------



## chalucky (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry....perhaps  its generational, but I think 99% are revolting and  present the wearer to society as being  of low class...they look nice on sailors though.

If I ever have a similar moment of weakness with one of my progeny, please put me out of my misery.


----------



## laura1957 (Apr 20, 2009)

While I personally have NEVER considered getting one of my own my daughter has a small heart and cross design on her ankle which is very pretty.  My stepdaughter has a dragonfly on her back/lower side near the hipbone for her 18th birthday, and a matching one for the other side for her 20th.  My great-niece just had an ankle bracelet with a hanging cross done.  I do think that as long as they are small and tasteful they can be very pretty.  I do NOT think it is attractive at all when men or women have them all across their backs, down their arms and legs.  

My future SIL has my granddaughter's name across the entire side of his neck which I really think looks ridiculous.  At least she will be his daughter forever, unlike a possible girlfriend/wife's name which could change.  My brotherinlaw had all three of his sons names on his arms - I also did not like that.  I can remember when my brother had a tattoo done on his arm when he turned 18 - he told my mother on the phone that it was a bird, really pretty...  When he showed up back home it was a HUGE bat.  Not quite my mother's kind of bird


----------



## CarolF (Apr 20, 2009)

laura1957 said:


> My future SIL has my granddaughter's name across the entire side of his neck which I really think looks ridiculous.  At least she will be his daughter forever,



That's an interesting point, some people really do wear their heart on their sleeve (or in this case neck)     Tattoos, for some, are more than just a form of decoration, rebellion or fashion statement.   Perhaps, more a method to open conversation around a subject near and dear to them.  I do know a young woman whose teenage daughter was killed, and for 2 years now, she has progressively had her entire arm tattooed (called a tattoo sleeve, I believe) in the girls memory.  A reproduction of the girls favourite drawing, a picture of her favourite flower, the music notes to her favourite song, numerous hearts, her daughter's name - all carefully constructed, piece by piece, into a magnificent collage to honour her daughter.  In the past, I would have found this kind of extensive tattooing grotesque, but because I know the story, I find it rather touching.


----------



## Autoeng (Apr 20, 2009)

I have several tattoos. I got my first one when I was 30+. I always wanted one. I was always drawing on myself when I was little. I like all of mine. They all are spiritually signifigant for me and remind me to keep thinking / taking action towards about what they mean.

I have had MRI's done on the area of one tat with no problem and no issue discussed by the radiologist. I am very studious with use of sun block on my tats as I want them to last and remain colorful.

I recommend that the artist be artistically trained. I have had non trained and college trained artists and the trained ones were always better equipped to translate my wants into reality.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 20, 2009)

Patty said:


> Do tats still cause problems when getting an MRI done?  That cute little rose on the boob might look more like a long stemmed rose in the future.





DeniseM said:


> See post #27.




I am still not 100% sure about this. I really have my doubts as I don't know where my wife got this information and I've taken dozens of people down for MRI's. It's not on the questionier and I've never had the MRI tech ask about tattoo's. I'm sure that somewhere down the line I've taken a patient in that had a tattoo and I've never had any issues. 

Still, if my wife insists that she heard this, it's something I'll be checking out if it ever comes up. I was to busy last night to sit down and research it. I would suspect a google search would turn up some definitive information on the subject. But the more I think about it, the more I doubt that my wife heard what she thought she heard or, she got some inaccurate information. I can't imagine there being any metal in the paint used for tattoo's that would react with the magnet in the MRI.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 20, 2009)

From the Mayo clinic:

Is it true that you can't have an MRI if you have tattoos?


Lower back tattoo: Can it prevent an epidural for labor pain?


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 20, 2009)

Just some additional information. First, if you get recommendations from your DD's friends, you, or her, may want to check the actual QUALITY of the tat. I mean, let's be serious. If a person has a cutesy heart or something, and it wasn't difficult, does that make the shop or even that person good? No. I have seen some horribly done tat's, and the people LOVE the artist. I can't figure that one out. So, if they suggest XYZ at ABC parlor, get online, do some research, see if you can find out anything. i.e. my cousin's first tattoo, which he loves, well, he bled a LOT. That's not supposed to happen but he didn't know that. He also scarred a lot because of it. The second person who did his next two (who's also done mine), no bleeding no scarring, and actually cleaned up his original for free. 

Since PA really isn't regulated, I'd highly suggest going to a state that is regulated, OR see if you can find a shop that has the health dept inspect them regardless. I've read online a few shops doing that in PA. They should definitely be clean. And definitely look over the person's work. 

I'll be honest. The woman who did mine, did it in her hotel room. She usually does it in a clothing store. I trusted her for many reasons. 1. she's very well-known. 2. I had to put a $100 deposit down, and wait 9 months. 3. She's trained and learned how to tattoo by Samoans, Tongans, etc. and she showed me her work, she did on herself. 4. All her tats are copyrighted and she doesn't redo anything UNLESS the customer gives her permission (basically, if someone likes my tat, she will find me if she can to ask my permission, even though it's her artwork, because it was my design/dream/whatevers you wanna call it). and lastly, 5. unless the person is deceased and an immediate relative, she will in no way tat a name, EVER!

So, when I got my second, on a whim, I asked questions. Would he tat a name? No. Good. Where was his training? Is he an artist? Does he have any artistic training? Honestly, he knew I was overasking, but I did anyways. In the end, he told me it was good I was asking, even though all I was getting was pawprints on my foot. 

And lastly, I was grateful to have my first done by the woman who did it. Why? Because it turned out, my skin was having issues. It refused to take the ink. She said, most inexperienced, or newer people would keep tattooing over the same spot, with the same needle, or go deeper. Unfortunately, for me, she went to a smaller needle (typical is a cluster of 5, she had to use a cluster of 3 on me, which meant, longer time and more pain). My body also rejected a lot of the ink. She touched it up 4 weeks later, then 6 months later for free. 

Tattoos will fade, because your skin grows over it. It will never be as dark as day 1. or 30. But you can do things to help it along. Everyone has their idea of what works, and what doesn't for healing and aftercare. 

Just tell your DD to pick something that when she's 60 years old, she can still respect her decision. The BEST ink, is one that means something near and dear to your own heart (that has nothign to do with another person). A lot of ppl say I'll regret my tat around my ankle because I cant' hide it, however, honestly, my tat means a great deal to me and represents a point in my life. 

Sorry this is so long. But, jsut be smart about the shops. If you walk in and don't feel comfy, walk out. If you talk to the ppl and don't feel comfy, walk out. If you don't like their work, find someone else. I agree with the person who said, the best artists will have a deposit and a waiting list. Good luck. 

I had wanted one from the time I was 19, but honestly, I'm grateful I got something way more meaningful at 23, versus the wolf I wanted at 19, or Taz. or anythign like that. So, don't force the butterfly/flower if it means nothing. Tell her it has to mean something to her. So when ppl ask "why did you get XYZ" she can say, "because it means blah blah blah to me" versus, "cuz it's cute". 

Good luck. HTH.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2009)

*Free Tattoos.*

OK -- here's an innovative idea. 

You sign up for a timeshare tour, you eat the free breakfast or lunch, you take the tour, you hear the sales spiel -- _No Obligation_ -- then afterward as your reward when you're done, you get a likeness of David Siegal professionally tattooed on your hide anywhere you want it. 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Kay H (Apr 20, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> A funny story - My friend who is an Rn was caring for an older, overweight woman.  She noticed that the woman had a very large tattoo of a purple cabbage.  My friend commented that she had never seen a cabbage tattoo before and the woman sheepishly told her that 30 years ago it had started out as a rose!



I think that is so funny.Maybe it was a cabbage rose.


----------



## Lets Get Going (Apr 20, 2009)

*Think Before You Ink!*

Tattoos are fine if you know what you're getting into.  My hubby has several and I have no problem with them at all.  Best advice to anyone is to think about it, do you want this on you for the rest of your life?  The saddest thing I've seen was at a Marine Corps ball, one young gal (very young actually) was all dressed in her gorgeous ball gown and looked great, until she turned around and you saw the eyeball tattoo in the middle of her back!  The artwork was excellent, but yikes!  It was really bad and I think everyone agreed with me because people were staring and not in a "isn't that pretty" kind of way.


----------



## RDB (Apr 20, 2009)

To each their own. Anyone thinking rings and things are the way to go, they will get them, no matter.

Personally, tattoos, etc. are highly unnecessary.
When a body is beautiful... why not preserve it in its purest state?
When a body is NOT beautiful... why mess it up more?

I see people who would never get a tattoo but wear all kinds of rings. Either way, it’s like… “Look at me… I’m not good enough without this stuff.”

HMO: When tattoos are real art. They need to be done on hide for upholstery, or maybe framed and placed in a museum. I've seen pretty lamp bases with decorative leather covering. Tattoos on butts, breasts, ankles, arms, etc. not desired.

I don’t understand excessive jewelry wearing either. Jewelry many times are works of art and need to be on display, but I don’t see where wearing art enhances ones appearance.

I realize jewelry may be removed, worn or not, not so with tattoos.

Now what was the question?

Oh yeah, voice your concerns, but you did promise. I believe the tattoo is to be, unless you make her see the error in doing so.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2009)

*Taboo Tattoos.*




RDB said:


> Tattoos on butts, breasts, ankles, arms, etc. not desired.


Why would people spend big bux for decorative tattoos on their intimate anatomy unless they are planning on spending at least some time with those parts out & on view ? 

I mean, does anybody get tattoos with the intention of leaving the finished products unseen ? 

What's the sense in that ?

Or is it simply a specialized case of _You Show Me Yours & I'll Show You Mine_ ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 20, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> I mean, does anybody get tattoos with the intention of leaving the finished products unseen ?
> 
> What's the sense in that ?



Because for some people, it's very personal. I know for myself, I don't ink myself to show it off. I did it for myself for my own eyes. For myself, getting a tat in a place I cant see it regularly (like my lower back, shoulder, btwn my shoulder blades) makes no sense, because *I* want to see the art. But that's just me. The art is for me, not for you and Joe Public....but if you wanna see it, ;P


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2009)

*Military Tattoo.*

Click here for the Edinburgh Military Tattoo. 

Click here for the Australian Federation Tattoo. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 20, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Click here for the Edinburgh Military Tattoo.



Now that's my kind of tattoo!  We attended the tattoo in 2007.

That's Edinburgh Castle in the background:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2009)

*Rat-A-Tat-Tat Tattoo.*




DeniseM said:


> We attended the tattoo in 2007.


We were there in 1992. 

About time to go again, I'd say. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Apr 20, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Why would people spend big bux for decorative tattoos on their intimate anatomy unless they are planning on spending at least some time with those parts out & on view ?
> 
> I mean, does anybody get tattoos with the intention of leaving the finished products unseen ?



I expect she'll want it to be seen, thus it'll have to be somewhere where it's usually hidden but where she isn't guilty of indecent exposure for showing it off.  Plan A was lower back, after the discussions here Plan B became lower down on the rear, but since I don't want her dropping her drawers to show it off, perhaps Plan C will be upper back.   It was to be a butterfly, but now might now be a daffodil, her birth-month flower, which has at least some meaning, and is prettier than a Chinese symbol (or an eyeball  ) .

Ideally I'd talk her out of it or she'd change her mind....but so far I don't see that happening.  I did promise, and she is meeting her goal


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2009)

*A Real Beauty, A Mexican Cutie.  How It Got Here I Haven't A Clue.*




pjrose said:


> It was to be a butterfly, but now might now be a daffodil, her birth-month flower, which has at least some meaning, and is prettier than a Chinese symbol


People who don't know Chinese run a big risk in going with Chinese symbol tattoos. 

I mean, what if you tell the tattoo artist you want the Chinese symbol for strength & intelligence, & what you get instead is the Chinese symbol for _doofus_ ? 

Unless you know personally know Chinese, you might not find out till you cruise through China Town & notice people pointing their fingers & laughing.   And then it will be too late.

I think 1 time Penn & Teller -- the big guy, not sure which 1 that is -- had a tattoo artist go to work on him with just water going through the needle instead of ink.  The magician wanted to go through the experience of getting a tattoo, but he didn't want to have to go around for the rest of his days carrying some indelible marking anywhere on his hide.  (It takes all kinds, I guess.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pammex (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is my take...you promised and she has fulfilled her part of the bargain...so...and let's face it the more you make of it the more she will want it....

Both my sons had to have one pierced ear...help me god...anyway we made a deal they got the ear things, time past and one still has his ear thing and the other got rid of it.....one has tattoes , one has no desire...so go figure...

How my parents hated my music, my choice of clothes etc...hair color this and that.......each generation or person has their own thing.....if not now she will just get it behind your back or later and you will have always broken your word.....so if I were you I would keep my word, get her on some tattoo sites, they do talk about the pain and yes, Tattoos hurt, and it the inevitable tattoo happens it sure could be worse........


----------



## pjrose (Apr 20, 2009)

Pammex - There's no doubt that I'll keep my word on this; not fulfilling my end of the bargain is out of the question.  I'm ok with it as long as it fits the requirements - small, inconspicuous, and pretty.  It's not for me, but not uncommon in her generation, and she could be doing something far worse than getting inked with a small daffodil or butterfly.

And Alan - you're right about the characters.  I would be very skeptical about the accuracy!


----------



## moonstone (Apr 21, 2009)

A friend sent me this picture of a funny tattoo. 
~Diane
http://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww231/moonstonediane/funnytattoo.jpg

Edited to try & fix picture -sorry not too computer savy!
Hey i copied it!


----------



## pjrose (Apr 21, 2009)

Ewwwwwwwww


----------



## Blues (Apr 22, 2009)

Now there's the perfect example of someone who's gonna *really* regret her decision when she gets older!


----------



## geekette (Apr 22, 2009)

Blues said:


> Now there's the perfect example of someone who's gonna *really* regret her decision when she gets older!



I do not believe that belly, those hands or those jeans belong to a female. 

and I really don't think a female would have that put on her body.  that's male humor.

So, HE may come to regret it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2009)

geekette said:


> I do not believe that belly, those hands or those jeans belong to a female.
> 
> and I really don't think a female would have that put on her body.  that's male humor.
> 
> So, HE may come to regret it.



Based on which side the button is located, those jeans are menswear.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 22, 2009)

That's the best er, ummm, uh, belly laugh I've had here in a good while. Thanks!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry, I know it's old but I wonder if this is the inspiration for the belly tat?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx4UEe98EkY


----------



## studying1 (Apr 23, 2009)

*tattoos*

I to are thinking about getting one done.

If I have it done, I am using a guy that my friend used.  I too wanat something small as hubby doesn't like them at all.

Issues - can't donate blood, where it is done - if on non fatty areas will hurt as compared to it done on fatty areas of body, obviously can't have epidurals unless the anathetist is a good one and can find a spot, experience in the industry, past work samples - can they be seen, risk of infection, not sure if pants/undies being on the area would hurt it/cause pain - need to ask about that.

Would love to know what daughter gets.  I have to go with friend and pick something I like.

Studying1


----------



## studying1 (Apr 23, 2009)

*more info*



studying1 said:


> I to are thinking about getting one done.
> 
> If I have it done, I am using a guy that my friend used.  I too wanat something small as hubby doesn't like them at all.
> 
> ...




PS I am nearly 44 and have decided I want something small on me to cheer me up as I haven't worked since I lost my job in 2005.  Also something I can look at and let my depression hopefully lift for a while.

Studying1


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Wow, that's a lot of pressure to put on a little ole tattoo*



studying1 said:


> PS I am nearly 44 and have decided I want something small on me to cheer me up as I haven't worked since I lost my job in 2005.  Also something I can look at and let my depression hopefully lift for a while.
> 
> Studying1



I would think there would be better alternatives that may have a more lasting effect to deal with depression.


----------



## Autoeng (Apr 23, 2009)

studying1 said:


> I to are thinking about getting one done.
> 
> If I have it done, I am using a guy that my friend used.  I too wanat something small as hubby doesn't like them at all.
> 
> ...



Don't know about Australia but in the US you can't donate blood for 1 year, not forever.

Read on of the prior posts on epidurals. They can be done and it is not a matter of a good anathesiologist.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Apr 23, 2009)

We have offered both daughters $1000.00 for their 25th birthday if they have no tattoos and do not smoke. 

Daughter #2 went and had her upper ear pierced on her 18th birthday.

I never thought to include THAT in the offer.  At least it can grow back if she chooses to have the "bolt" as my husband puts it, taken out of her ear.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 23, 2009)

sun starved Gayle said:


> *We have offered both daughters $1000.00 for their 25th birthday if they have no tatoos and do not smoke. *
> 
> Daughter #2 went and had her upper ear pierced on her 18th birthday.
> 
> I never thought to include THAT in the offer.  At least it can grow back if she chooses to have the "bolt" as my husband puts it, taken out of her ear.



I like your incentive!   Maybe a little late now, but ???

DD once mentioned to me an acquaintance who had blue hair.  Both of us were negative about the hair and, by association girl.  Then I met her (by then the hair was a different color) and really liked her a lot - sweet girl, and not at all weird.  Later I ran into her and her Mom; pink hair was under discussion, and I commented about how open-minded Mom was about the hair.  Her response was that they told their daughters that nothing permanent could be done - no tattoos or piercings - but that they could do what they wanted with their hair, as it was temporary.  I liked that.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 23, 2009)

pjrose said:


> DD once mentioned to me an acquaintance who had blue hair.


Heck, half the little old ladies at our church have blue hair! :hysterical: 

Kurt


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 23, 2009)

I got one at age 48. My mother has always called me "Thrill a Minute." I guess I had nothing exciting happening. I regret it. Oh well.


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 24, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> I regret it. Oh well.



When ppl say this, my first question is WHY do you regret it? Is it because its permanent? Its not something you love to look at? It has no meaning, etc? All in all, sorry you regret it, have you thought about removing it?

Again, a reason why I'm stressing the tat should be something that means something to the OPs DD. Something she'll look at and remember this great time in her life, or whatever significance it has. It helps with the "regret".


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 25, 2009)

kelela92 said:


> When ppl say this, my first question is WHY do you regret it? Is it because its permanent? Its not something you love to look at? It has no meaning, etc? All in all, sorry you regret it, have you thought about removing it?
> 
> Again, a reason why I'm stressing the tat should be something that means something to the OPs DD. Something she'll look at and remember this great time in her life, or whatever significance it has. It helps with the "regret".



I regret it because if my jeans ride low at all and my shirt isn't long (I'm not a low rider on purpose!) it shows. My kids in my class have seen it once in a while (it is NOT at the crack - so it's not like my pants are too low - I'm very professional). So now I have to think about what I wear to work very carefully - it's a pain. 

I like it otherwise. It does have meaning. I don't mind it at all when I'm not working - think it's kind of cute - though I still wouldn't do it again even if I weren't a teacher.

 I've heard it hurts to remove - so no. 

I AGREE that kids shouldn't do it. At least I'm 50 - I can only regret it for 1/2 my life. :rofl:


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 25, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> I regret it because if my jeans ride low at all and my shirt isn't long (I'm not a low rider on purpose!) it shows. My kids in my class have seen it once in a while (it is NOT at the crack - so it's not like my pants are too low - I'm very professional). So now I have to think about what I wear to work very carefully - it's a pain.



That makes sense and I can see why you'd regret it, especially if you have to constantly think and be aware of what you're wearing and what you're doing while in class. 

i.e. the one reason I refuse a tat on my shoulder is because I like to wear halter type dresses, and I always think how tacky it'd be to be in a wedding dress, or at a work banquet, and having my CEO see it, etc. I guess the one reason I didn't want a lower back one, was what you just wrote. Seen too many women squat and you can see crack, thong, tat. lol. Pants can be TOO low at time. 

on the upside, at least you still love it, even if you do have to think about what you wear at times. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 25, 2009)

kelela92 said:


> That makes sense and I can see why you'd regret it, especially if you have to constantly think and be aware of what you're wearing and what you're doing while in class.
> 
> i.e. the one reason I refuse a tat on my shoulder is because I like to wear halter type dresses, and I always think how tacky it'd be to be in a wedding dress, or at a work banquet, and having my CEO see it, etc. I guess the one reason I didn't want a lower back one, was what you just wrote. Seen too many women squat and you can see crack, thong, tat. lol. Pants can be TOO low at time.
> 
> on the upside, at least you still love it, even if you do have to think about what you wear at times. thanks for sharing.



You bet.  I share anything with tuggers.

I don't LOVE it, but it's okay.

My 20 year old has one on her shoulder and I hate it. It's so tacky. In MY opinion. On the other hand, the world is changing and why is my opinion important? Just gotta keep my pants on - a good belt is imperative!


----------



## Transit (Apr 25, 2009)

Coworkers once took an unofficial poll at my job.There are around 150 employees aprox 140 being women.Aprox 75% had tattoos and only 2 men had tatts.I myself have none.


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 26, 2009)

Transit said:


> Coworkers once took an unofficial poll at my job.There are around 150 employees aprox 140 being women.Aprox 75% had tattoos and only 2 men had tatts.I myself have none.



What kind of work do you do?
Teachers are getting them, too, nowadays.


----------



## swift (Apr 26, 2009)

It's wise as a teacher to keep them covered while at work. Our high school principal had what many referred to as a Tramp Stamp and let it show too often. Many parents and administrators did not approve of this, along with the My Space page, and it eventually led to her being transfered from the high school to the continuation school.


P.S. 
Clarification - I do not believe that tattos are "Tramp Stamps" as the article that I refered to in link says I believe it is an example of ignorance gone wild.


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 26, 2009)

swift said:


> It's wise as a teacher to keep them covered while at work. Our high school principal had what many referred to as a Tramp Stamp and let it show too often. Many parents and administrators did not approve of this, along with the My Space page, and it eventually led to her being transfered from the high school to the continuation school.
> 
> 
> P.S.
> Clarification - I do not believe that tattos are "Tramp Stamps" as the article that I refered to in link says I believe it is an example of ignorance gone wild.



I agree! That's why I regret it.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 27, 2009)

*As I said before, I don't care for tattos, and I had never heard tramp stamp before*



Vacation Dude said:


> Thanks for the anatomical description and location description.
> 
> Would that fit the description of a tramp stamp?
> 
> ...



Wow, I'm glad I was never inclined to get one.  That term is icky and repulsive.   Tart Art mentioned previously is so much better sounding.  The person that stated the statistics of the number of people with tattoos amongst their co-workers sounds like it is no longer unique, but pretty much following the crowd.  I know it sometimes seems like more folks have them than don't when you're at the gym or on the beach or during the warmer weather.  Not having a tattoo now seems unique.


----------



## Transit (Apr 27, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> What kind of work do you do?
> Teachers are getting them, too, nowadays.



Yes, I work in a school and have inspected many trampstamps on teachers.


----------



## geekette (Apr 28, 2009)

Transit said:


> Yes, I work in a school and have inspected many trampstamps on teachers.



*Inspected??*  Gotta know what your job is there???


----------



## Arjay546 (Oct 12, 2011)

There are many different types of lip piercing, the most common being the labret which is situated below the lower lip, in the center.
Is my favorite....
and i also use this....


----------



## Rascalsmom (Oct 12, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> ******
> 
> I'm one of the OFs who remembers when getting a tattoo was a sign of rebellion, not conformity.


I LOVE this!

I tell my teenaged daughters that I have never seen a beautiful woman and said, "Gorgeous.  And what really enhances her beauty is that tattoo."  
Even if it's Angelina Jolie, for me it never "adds" it always "takes away" from her beauty.
Just my opinion....


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 12, 2011)

This thread is from 2009.


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 12, 2011)

In the words of that great philosopher - _Permanent reminder of a temporary feeling._

-Jimmy Buffet-


----------



## JanT (Oct 12, 2011)

Amen!!!!

I probably shouldn't sound so judgemental but seriously...what is up with all the tattoos on people??  I just do not like them but realize that "different strokes for different folks."  Ok, maybe getting a small tattoo in a non-viewable place is one thing  but whole arms, legs, chests, etc.?  I see young, beautiful girls with them and I want to shake them until their teeth fall out!!!  It makes them look trashy and I want to ask them, "Do you KNOW what that is going to look like in 30 or 40 years?  It's not going to be pretty."

Oh well - a sign of the times, I guess.



Phydeaux said:


> In the words of that great philosopher - _Permanent reminder of a temporary feeling._
> 
> -Jimmy Buffet-


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 12, 2011)

I was sitting on a bar stool having a snack and was chatting the young fellow (about 25) next to me 2 months. He was a tattoo artist. That was his fulltime job. His career. For several years.

I commented that some tats are pretty ugly. And some decisions on ugly ones should really been questioned.

His answer was along the lines of "If they have the money, we do whatever they want. We are in business to make money." 

I was glad he left a few minutes later. I felt slimey.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 12, 2011)

Mom was one to always say something complementary to people. She complemented a middle-aged woman on the cabbage above her breast. She woman replied that it started as a rose. 'Nuff said.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Phydeaux (Oct 12, 2011)

Has anyone ever seen a 10 or 20 year old tattoo that looked good? Their lifespan is incredibly short for good appearance. I've predicted, tattoo removal will be a booming business in the next 20 to 30 years. You'll see.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 12, 2011)

PLEASE NOTE - THIS IS AN OLD THREAD. It was brought out of mothballs by post #84 - most likely a spammer, but his link was blocked when he tried to post it in his signature line.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 12, 2011)

Phydeaux said:


> Has anyone ever seen a 10 or 20 year old tattoo that looked good? Their lifespan is incredibly short for good appearance. I've predicted, tattoo removal will be a booming business in the next 20 to 30 years. You'll see.



I have one that was done in June 2000 that is as crisp and clear, bright and colorful, as the day it was done.  It is on my shoulder and gets regular sun exposure, especially in the summer (we also have a pool).

The secret is taking good care of them with high SPF protection.

Von's Tattoo  (photo just taken today)


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 12, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Mom was one to always say something complementary to people. She complemented a middle-aged woman on the cabbage above her breast. She woman replied that it started as a rose. 'Nuff said.
> 
> Jim Ricks



LOL I must admit, my first was a rose done in 1997 in about that same place as the "cabbage".  At the time we joked that it would become a longstemed rose as I grew older


----------



## tchr54 (Oct 12, 2011)

A friend of ours had a tattoo done when he was in the navy.  It was of peppie lepue (sp?).  Now,some 40 years later, peppie's tail had gotten quite large!:rofl: 
Ed and Kay
Clinton, Mo


----------



## BevL (Oct 12, 2011)

Our son's girlfriend, 21, has a full "sleeve" which she got to cover a skin condition.  It actually looks good but I wonder how it will look when she's my age.

I've had temporary henna "tattoos" when we're away on vacation - they're kind of fun but wouldn't spend the money for a real one - they're expensive and I'd only want something permanent where only I could see it anyway.


----------

